# Majek, Explorer or GCoast



## 7Mares

Hey All,

I've narrowed it down to a 20ft Majek VTunnel w/150 Yam, 19 ft Explorer T (115 Yam) and an 18 Ft GCoast Lowside (150 Yam). All tunnel boats. 

What's you all's opinion on which is the best All-Around gulf coast fishing boat, i.e., for shallow water, handling the chop and staying dry? 

As always, thanks for your input.


----------



## Explorer19kc

I enjoy my Explorer 19TV very dry and can handle the chop from east bay to the Laguna Madre. Gets up in 10" of water with no problem with the f115.


----------



## Flatfisher

I run an Explorer TV. Love it. When I was purchasing I had it narrowed down to Explorer and Majek as well. I like the way Dargel finishes out the Explorer compared to the finishing out of a Majek (just my opinion). Can't say anything about Gulf Coast.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

Without a doubt... Gulf Coast. The Gulf Coast is leagues better in quality than those others.


----------



## WaypointCC

*190 tv*

If you decide to go with the Explorer give me a call. We have one in stock that is a new 2013 year model that we have discounted. 361-651-2628

Jared Poole

Waypoint Marine


----------



## j wadd

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> Without a doubt... Gulf Coast. The Gulf Coast is leagues better in quality than those others.


 lmbo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flatfisher

Bold bold statement there about Gulf Coast Boats Bone Saw. As always, personal preference is what matters. Gulf Coast WASN'T even a consideration for me.


----------



## C-KRIGAR

I have an 19 tunnel vee explorer breaks chop great and runs fairly shallow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoalnuff

C-KRIGAR said:


> I have an 19 tunnel vee explorer breaks chop great and runs fairly shallow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet rig! I see that you live in Dayton, i'm out in tarkington.I have a shoalwater 19V Tunnel with an E-Tec on it. you fish trinity alot?


----------



## SKIPPER G

Thank you Bone Saw we do take pride in our boats!


----------



## txduckhntr

I have a gulf coast 200 classic with a 175 HPDI. If you would like to come along one weekend let me know.

As far as the choices you have up there, each has its own pros and cons.

All can do everything you have up there.


----------



## SaltWaterHooker

love my explorer coastal vee 200, goes skinny and handles chop better than any gc. lots of storage quality workmanship good value. very dry boat, has gunnels if you have kids or a large red trying to get out of the boat.


----------



## BigBay420

If you go GC get you a 20LS not the 18. I love mine and wouldn't trade it for anything else.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

The Gulf Coast, aside from being built like a tank, does all of the stuff the OP asked about better than the other two boats. It is the all-around, jack of all trades... which is what was asked. 

If you think Majek or Explorer is a better built boat, then you are out of your ever-lovin' mind. 

It does not have that sexy, sleek look of today's shallow water boats that is so popular among newer fisherman. But if you want a boat that will run pretty dang shallow given its weight, ride like a Cadillac, and retain it's value far better than any Majek, Haynie, Explorer, Dargel, or the like... then a Gulf Coast is your best bet. 

There's a reason it's called a Gulf Coast, because that's exactly what the boat was made for... the shallow water and rough water capabilities that are needed here in Texas.

Also, I do not work for GC... though I would accept a little kick-back from them for this post if I wasn't already a Frontier man. lol


----------



## reelist

*ultimately tough choice*

Id say try to find someone who will take you for a test ride in at least 15-22 mph wind , in 6-8 feet depth which is pretty common lately if a chop test is the issue. I'd like to do that to know for myself.


----------



## TXPIRATE

Just from growing up around majek 23 skiffs there is no tougher boat. That being said dargel (explorer) makes a great boat also. I have never been that impressed with gulf coast boats. Just my opinion though. Most of us dont have the time to truly wear out a boat.


----------



## Flatfisher

I'm in to sleek and sexy myself. And functionality and durability and value and all the other things that I took into consideration when I purchased. I am by no means a "newer" fisherman either. Matter of fact, I have 4 years more fishing under my belt than you Phaser Beam. Until you have truly fished out of an Explorer or Majek or Haynie or Dargel or the like I would keep your alias trap shut about their performance.


----------



## [email protected]

Out of those 3, I would go with the Majek. Good build quality and it's the biggest boat. Explorer would be 2nd choice and Gulf Coast last. Gulf Coasts are very heavy and not economical at all and even though they weigh so much, they still don't ride that great. Whoever said GC's are the best ever is drinking a lot of the Koolaid, and in this instance it's 2 feet shorter than the Majek and that's a lot of extra room. The explorer is a nice boat but I think it needs a 150 to push it well, tunnel hulls need all the hp they can get.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

Flatfisher said:


> I'm in to sleek and sexy myself. And functionality and durability and value and all the other things that I took into consideration when I purchased. I am by no means a "newer" fisherman either. Matter of fact, I have 4 years more fishing under my belt than you Phaser Beam. Until you have truly fished out of an Explorer or Majek or Haynie or Dargel or the like I would keep your alias trap shut about their performance.


You mad? No reason to get mad... There are very few boats that I haven't fished on, and I still stand by my statement.

Just because you are older doesn't mean you've fished more, but I'm not into pizzing matches... You can take the crown as King of the Bays.


----------



## Flatfisher

7mares, run all your options, take feedback and opinions for what they are, and buy the boat that works best for you. None of the choices you have it narrowed to are "leagues better" in quality or performance. They all have their upsides and downsides. You are going to love whatever you choose. It'll be a fishing machine!


----------



## leadhead10

Flatfisher said:


> 7mares, run all your options, take feedback and opinions for what they are, and buy the boat that works best for you. None of the choices you have it narrowed to are "leagues better" in quality or performance. They all have their upsides and downsides. You are going to love whatever you choose. It'll be a fishing machine!


^^This^^

Bone Saw has 6 posts and 4 of those were from this thread.. Can anyone else smell a TROLL?


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

[email protected] said:


> Out of those 3, I would go with the Majek. Good build quality and it's the biggest boat. Explorer would be 2nd choice and Gulf Coast last. Gulf Coasts are very heavy and not economical at all and even though they weigh so much, they still don't ride that great. Whoever said GC's are the best ever is drinking a lot of the Koolaid, and in this instance it's 2 feet shorter than the Majek and that's a lot of extra room. The explorer is a nice boat but I think it needs a 150 to push it well, tunnel hulls need all the hp they can get.


Look, just because it isn't as light or as fast your Daddy's SCB doesn't make it a bad boat.



Flatfisher said:


> You are going to love whatever you choose. It'll be a fishing machine!


Truths.



leadhead10 said:


> ^^This^^
> 
> Bone Saw has 6 posts and 4 of those were from this thread.. Can anyone else smell a TROLL?


Oar maybe I really like talking boats? haha see what I did there?


----------



## TXPIRATE

At the end of the day it doesn't really matter. Last I checked my boat never caught a fish.....I have never heard of a bay boat hull raising a giant trout. I think that goes to Bertram's, Hatteras, ect!!! In all seriousness though all a boat does is gives you a ride to the place you want to fish. You could fish out of a riveted aluminum boat and still catch just as many fish. Go with whichever one you like most.


----------



## kc47717

Gulf Coast


----------



## dannyalvarez

I ran a majek 20V for years. Crossing baffin many times. It's small V does decent with chop but can be rough riding at times. However it is a very dry boat, quicker than the other boats in comparison and can run just as shallow if not shallower than gulf coast and explorer. Majek makes a great boat no doubt . 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX

long time ago i knew a guy that traded in his new 210tv explorer for a 20 lowside GC and he said the difference was night and day. he loved the GC.


----------



## Flatfisher

Long time ago Dargel didn't build Explorers either. Dargel has done some things to enhance the quality, durability, and performance of the boat. But again, it all comes down to what the buyer wants to do and is comfortable with. Either way, we are getting another fellow angler out on the water to enjoy the good times of coastal fishing. Tight lines boys.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing

Gulf coast are great all around boats--good fit/finish on the liner models- 10 year transferable warranty- local built- can be a little sharp riding in big chop if you get in a big hurry--driven correctly ,they are very dry


----------



## D HOGG

*Skinny ??*



SaltWaterHooker said:


> love my explorer coastal vee 200, goes skinny and handles chop better than any gc. lots of storage quality workmanship good value. very dry boat, has gunnels if you have kids or a large red trying to get out of the boat.


What's your definition of skinny ?? Because I've helped push more than my fair share of Explorer's off of flats ...


----------



## D HOGG

*Yeah !! What he said ....*



Flatfisher said:


> I'm in to sleek and sexy myself. And functionality and durability and value and all the other things that I took into consideration when I purchased. I am by no means a "newer" fisherman either. Matter of fact, I have 4 years more fishing under my belt than you Phaser Beam. Until you have truly fished out of an Explorer or Majek or Haynie or Dargel or the like I would keep your alias trap shut about their performance.


X2: with phaser nutz being at the 
ripe ole age of 25 he's new at everything other than scrubbing his sack ... Daddy or his uncle buck must of had a GC


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

D HOGG said:


> X2: with phaser nutz being at the
> ripe ole age of 25 he's new at everything other than scrubbing his sack ... Daddy or his uncle buck must of had a GC


If I could only scrub my boat as much as I scrub my sack... WHEW! That'd be one clean boat!


----------



## Rancher86

Phaser was a little harsh in his terminology, but he's just expressing his opinion, however offensive that might be to some people. And everyone was a newbie (I still am) at one time or another, so it's not fishy that's he's commenting on that. He just needs to tone it down and be more respectful.
With that being said, I've never fished out of a GC, but I liked the Explorer. Not a super skinny boat though. Although neither are when compared to cats or flat bottom tunnels (RFL). Seems like the explorer would be better in chop due to the sharp V design, but it is not a skinny, skinny boat. It'll run through some pretty decently skinny stuff, but won't touch the cats or RFL, or Shallowsport... etc. It's all just a trade-off and depends what kind of fishing you'll be doing. If your goal is to get into back lakes and bayous, where the entrance might be 4" and the lake a foot deep, these boats will not get you into that lake. Unless it's a mud entrance and you'll still be dragging your skeg significantly. I wouldn't chance it with either boat. Put a TRP on it then maybe on a soft bottom. I run a Flats Cat 21 w/ 150 TRP, and can run through 4" hard bottom. Although i usually don't like to run that skinny, because sticking that boat on sand would be a nightmare, although I've never gotten stuck. And if it's sitting on a decently soft bottom, it'll get up. So if you want skinny, these are not the boats for you, but that depends what your definition of skinny is. Take a look at some of the cats out now, they run very skinny and take rough water great. And you get more deckspace than an explorer. I've know for a fact that Dargel's/Explorers are very quality builds, but don't know about GC's. But I hear they're built to withstand extreme punishment too and keep on goin. But out of those choices, I would go with the Explorer, IMO, just b/c I like the design of the V, and it's ability to cut through chop.


----------



## [email protected]

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> Look, just because it isn't as light or as fast your Daddy's SCB doesn't make it a bad boat.


I am not biased like that. Just because a boat isn't as fast as an SCB doesn't make it a bad boat. I just think out of the 3 boats the Gulf Coast is not a good choice mainly due to it being 2 feet shorter than the Majek. There just isn't anything about that GC that justifies going with a smaller boat. SCB is a great boat but there are many many other boat manufacturers that make great boats as well. I try to give unbiased advice and never give statements like you did about the Gulf Coast being the best boat made hands down or whatever you said. As soon as someone makes a statement like that, their credibility goes out the window.


----------



## CAMDEX

Shallow Sport


----------



## fishin shallow

I fished off a 23' Variside out of Ingleside a few times and the owner must of been a chitty captain. Rough and wet.


----------



## Winters97gt

Our 21ft explorer tunnel V is a nice boat. Takes a pounding, gets up in 18 inches, drifts in 10 inches, has tons of room, and hits 45mph loaded with only a 150. If we lessened the load for what tournament anglers bring, we could probably hit close to 50 and low 50's with the max rated, 175.

It is very, very durable. Has 1/10 the issues our brand new skiff does, and will take chop like no other size boat you mentioned will. We've owned a few shallow sports, and it's not even compatible in the ride quality. Then again, the Shallow Sport will get skinnier and get up in less water. 

All good boats. If you want to be able to fish everything from the lower Laguna Madre, to the night and day difference of Galveston's East Bay, the Explorer is a good choice..


----------



## [email protected]

Winters97gt said:


> Our 21ft explorer tunnel V is a nice boat. Takes a pounding, gets up in 18 inches, drifts in 10 inches, has tons of room, and hits 45mph loaded with only a 150. If we lessened the load for what tournament anglers bring, we could probably hit close to 50 and low 50's with the max rated, 175.
> 
> It is very, very durable. Has 1/10 the issues our brand new skiff does, and will take chop like no other size boat you mentioned will. We've owned a few shallow sports, and it's not even compatible in the ride quality. Then again, the Shallow Sport will get skinnier and get up in less water.
> 
> All good boats. If you want to be able to fish everything from the lower Laguna Madre, to the night and day difference of Galveston's East Bay, the Explorer is a good choice..


They are good boats and now that Dargel has taken over production their quality has really gone up as well. The old owner really didn't build with a lot of quality the last couple years he made them so when Dargel picked them up their quality went way up. My neighbor has a 19 footer that is probably 12 years old with a new Mercury 150 Pro Xs and that boat will scoot. It's still in pretty good shape and handles the Laguna chop really well. They are great all around boats and once they're on plane they run pretty skinny, just don't stop lol. Winters, are you still getting the Shoalwater Cat or are you leaning towards something else now


----------



## BigBay420

fishin shallow said:


> I fished off a 23' Variside out of Ingleside a few times and the owner must of been a chitty captain. Rough and wet.


I sure the captain probably was a chitty driver. I can't see how you could get wet on a 23 vs.


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Heck, I have trouble getting wet on my 20 LS.


----------



## Joey-79

I had a 19 tv explorer and I miss her. Awesome boat and will eat the chop. I now have a 21 Majek and it can be a wet ride if you don't know what you are doing but it will run way more shallow then the explorer and gulf coast. I have been on a gulf coast and got more wet on that boat then a majek. But then again it may have Been a captain issue. 
I would go with the Explorer if it is a 21 tv. Then I would go with the Majek. But that's just my opinion. And to tell you the truth the fish don't care what kind of boat you have. Lol


----------



## WaypointCC

*another option*

Also could consider a Shoalwater Cat. Skinny water, handles rough water 
really well and performs on the top end.


----------



## slinginplastic

7Mares, you can come test drive my 21' Explorer, if you want. I know you are looking at the 19' but it will give you an idea. Its for sale in the classifieds, but no pressure there, just offering a test ride so you can get an idea.


----------



## BigBay420

PM me if you want to ride on my GC 20LS.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

I promised myself that I wouldn't stir the pot anymore, but I just can't take it any longer. This Majek sure lasted long... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=825985 and don't give me any lip about it being run through a redfish tour. The hull failed and took on water.

The Explorer is about the same in terms of construction, even after being bought up by the beloved Dargel boat company.

I never said that Gulf Coast was the best boat ever made, but out of the three mentioned... it was built the best. The are very few small(er) time boat builders out there that could build a stronger boat than GC. I have never owned one, nor has anyone in my family... but I have ran the sheet out of a few all over Galveston.

Look at how many GC's are for sale in the classifieds, not near as many Explorers or Majeks. Hard to sell a boat that will easily outlast the motor.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I have never owned one, nor has anyone in my family... but I have ran the sheet out of a few all over Galveston.


Wish I had buddies that would let me run the sheet out of their rigs.


----------



## Flatfisher

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I promised myself that I wouldn't stir the pot anymore, but I just can't take it any longer. This Majek sure lasted long... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=825985 and don't give me any lip about it being run through a redfish tour. The hull failed and took on water.
> 
> The Explorer is about the same in terms of construction, even after being bought up by the beloved Dargel boat company.
> 
> I never said that Gulf Coast was the best boat ever made, but out of the three mentioned... it was built the best. The are very few small(er) time boat builders out there that could build a stronger boat than GC. I have never owned one, nor has anyone in my family... but I have ran the sheet out of a few all over Galveston.
> 
> Look at how many GC's are for sale in the classifieds, not near as many Explorers or Majeks. Hard to sell a boat that will easily outlast the motor.


Get off it bro...I'm sure there are horror stories with most every brand.
7Mares would you hurry up and make a decision so we can put this to bed!


----------



## t-tung

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I promised myself that I wouldn't stir the pot anymore, but I just can't take it any longer. This Majek sure lasted long... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=825985 and don't give me any lip about it being run through a redfish tour. The hull failed and took on water.
> 
> The Explorer is about the same in terms of construction, even after being bought up by the beloved Dargel boat company.
> 
> I never said that Gulf Coast was the best boat ever made, but out of the three mentioned... it was built the best. The are very few small(er) time boat builders out there that could build a stronger boat than GC. I have never owned one, nor has anyone in my family... but I have ran the sheet out of a few all over Galveston.
> 
> Look at how many GC's are for sale in the classifieds, not near as many Explorers or Majeks. Hard to sell a boat that will easily outlast the motor.


That Illusion had the equivalent of 20 years worth of hard water time that any Gulf Coast will ever see. 90% of the GCs I see are anchored up on the edge of the intracoastal. Hard to wear one out with 6 trips a year easing down the ditch. No telling how many oyster reefs and sandbars thÃ t Illusion has seen.

My buddy made an impulse buy on a brand new GC and he hates it. Wet as hell, the hatch lids are already messed up somehow.

"We'll this f150 didn't last long. http://m.ebay.com/itm/251464476918?nav=SEARCH And don't give me no lip about some teenage driver rear-ending a dump truck. The frame is bent and th truck won't start." <==this is the equivalent of your ignorant statement above. That Illusion didn't crack from normal wear and tear. It's obvious from the picture of the bow that whomever had it prior had no idea how to drive it, much less put it on a trailer.

Carry on.


----------



## shallowminded

Well I was doing fine until T-TUNG jumped in. Call all the boat fiberglass repair companies that you can find on the gulf coast and ask them how many Gulf Coast boats have needed repair that was not due to a road accident while being trailered. 

You will not find any. They are built to be tough. These boats don't fall apart. I run mine all over Galveston bay in all kinds of weather conditions and it gets me there and back. 

Any boat will get you wet if you don't know how to run it. I have crossed the ship channel numerous times in 4ft plus rollers (if you know what that means) and did not get wet. 

All the boats previously mentioned are good rides. I have been in them all. As stated earlier, it is what works for you. I chose the GC because it works best for me. Plenty of room, stable while drifting in waves, tough as hell, low maintenance, reliable, and proven.

If your buddy does not like his GC he will get a good price for it if he chooses to sell it. There is a reason for that.

Shallow


----------



## BigBay420

Yea I don't see how the guy got wet as he'll on a 23 vs. I call bs on that!


----------



## djohn71

You guys are right, I mean all I see on the redfish and trout tours are Gulfcoast....., oh wait, no I don't. But go with the post from the 25yo guy who runs the sheet out of his buddies boats. :headknock

Majek bought a mold, made some improvements, they sell it for those who want that style of boat.

Gulfcoast makes a decent boat and so does Explorer. If your writing the check, take a sea trial first. You might decide you don't like the style and move on to something else.


----------



## Law Dog

Without a doubt, Gulf Coast for sure.


----------



## Rip'n Lips

djohn71 said:


> You guys are right, I mean all I see on the redfish and trout tours are Gulfcoast....., oh wait, no I don't. But go with the post from the 25yo guy who runs the sheet out of his buddies boats. :headknock
> 
> Majek bought a mold, made some improvements, they sell it for those who want that style of boat.
> 
> Gulfcoast makes a decent boat and so does Explorer. If your writing the check, take a sea trial first. You might decide you don't like the style and move on to something else.


 ^^^nice post^^^

As far as fiberglass repairs go, well that has a lot to do with driver error Lol! If you aren't running on top of sand bars/oyster reefs/ or purposely in the surf trying to launch you boat off waves then the hull shouldn't require fiberglass work. That also goes for loading your boat way too fast & off the mark. I've seen some people trying to dock expecting their boat to stop as if it had brakes, & yes they probably cracked their fiberglass.

Unfortunately there are boat manufacturers out there that don't do quality work but the three you are looking at should be fine.

Its time for test rides.


----------



## t-tung

shallowminded said:


> Well I was doing fine until T-TUNG jumped in. Call all the boat fiberglass repair companies that you can find on the gulf coast and ask them how many Gulf Coast boats have needed repair that was not due to a road accident while being trailered.
> 
> You will not find any. They are built to be tough. These boats don't fall apart. I run mine all over Galveston bay in all kinds of weather conditions and it gets me there and back.
> 
> Any boat will get you wet if you don't know how to run it. I have crossed the ship channel numerous times in 4ft plus rollers (if you know what that means) and did not get wet.
> 
> All the boats previously mentioned are good rides. I have been in them all. As stated earlier, it is what works for you. I chose the GC because it works best for me. Plenty of room, stable while drifting in waves, tough as hell, low maintenance, reliable, and proven.
> 
> If your buddy does not like his GC he will get a good price for it if he chooses to sell it. There is a reason for that.
> 
> Shallow


That's because the boats you're comparing (especially his example of an abused Illusion) are built to do two completely different things. Your GC is built to be a big, cushy mullet squisher. 99% of the guys buying GulfCoasts are buying them for that reason. Under normal circumstances the likelihood of a catastrophic impact is fairly low. 
An Illusion or Explorer type hull on the other hand, is designed to run shallow. An unfortunate reality of running shallow is that your chances of a catastrophic impact go up exponentially! Therefor, you will see more shallow runnin boats in the fiberglass shop than you will mullet squishers. Does that mean they're (Majek, Dargel, SS) of a lower quality? Absolutely not. It's just a game of numbers. Not to mention there's a substantially higher number of Majeks on the water than GCs.... It stands to reason that there would be more in the shop eventually.

I didn't say a word until I saw an uninformed someone try to make a parallel between an abused Illusion and a lack of quality in building boats. I wasn't taking a shot at your GC. If you love it, great. I'm not out to change your mind. I was just saying it hard to wear one out (or most any boat) when it stays in 2'+ for 99% of its life.


----------



## shallowminded

If I mash a mullet it is because he is between the bottom of my boat and the bottom of the water. The GC will run shallow. I have two brothers that had the 18s and we ran them all over the LLM many years ago out of Arroyo City. Only one was ever grounded. The water was 2" deep when he stopped. They will run shallow if need be. If you don't have experience with the GC first hand I would not make comments about them. I have the 22 Veraside and run the upper end of Trinity quite often. It is shallow there. I have no problem crossing skinny water. I cannot do what a 21 RFL can, but I do not need to.

I am done with this post. You guys carry on.

Shallow


----------



## t-tung

Never said they CAN'T run shallow, I said the majority of the people that buy them don't buy them as a primarily shallow running boat, which is why you don't see as many in the fiberglass shop. And yes I have experience with them, it's the same thing as a TranSport SE :rotfl:


----------



## Flatfisher

Oh man, now the Transport Boys are about to come out of the woods...might as well invite the Stoners and the El Pescadors too. This thread just got a burst of steam.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

djohn71 said:


> You guys are right, I mean all I see on the redfish and trout tours are Gulfcoast....., oh wait, no I don't. But go with the post from the 25yo guy who runs the sheet out of his buddies boats. :headknock
> 
> Majek bought a mold, made some improvements, they sell it for those who want that style of boat.
> 
> Gulfcoast makes a decent boat and so does Explorer. If your writing the check, take a sea trial first. You might decide you don't like the style and move on to something else.


I run the sheet out of theirs, because they can run the sheet out of my boat if they feel the need to. Oh, and please... let us all be like the great and wonderful redfish and trout tournament fishers of today. Do you have to change your panties when you see a wrapped Majek at the gas pumps and you stop to 'visit' with guys running it? Pfft. Tournament hoe. haha

You know who the greatest fisherman is? You most likely have never heard his name, he doesn't post sheet, fish any tournaments, and is probably running an ancient Gulf Coast that is on its 3rd motor(yes, I realize that the boat doesn't catch fish, but I am making a point here.)



shallowminded said:


> If I mash a mullet it is because he is between the bottom of my boat and the bottom of the water. The GC will run shallow. I have two brothers that had the 18s and we ran them all over the LLM many years ago out of Arroyo City. Only one was ever grounded. The water was 2" deep when he stopped. They will run shallow if need be. If you don't have experience with the GC first hand I would not make comments about them. I have the 22 Veraside and run the upper end of Trinity quite often. It is shallow there. I have no problem crossing skinny water. I cannot do what a 21 RFL can, but I do not need to.
> 
> I am done with this post. You guys carry on.
> 
> Shallow


Spot on.



t-tung said:


> Never said they CAN'T run shallow, I said the majority of the people that buy them don't buy them as a primarily shallow running boat, which is why you don't see as many in the fiberglass shop. And yes I have experience with them, it's the same thing as a TranSport SE :rotfl:


I think you are the misinformed one. There are more jagaloons and jackwagons buying Majeks, Haynies, Trans, Shoalwater, and so on and so forth, than any other boat out there. Just because you are fishing shallow, doesnt make you a good fisherman. If you have to fish shallow, then you fish shallow... but wading and running shallow 24/7 shows a close minded, and ultimately, a sorry fisherman that cannot adapt. Maybe it's a difference of opinion, due to different locations on the coast... but in my mind, I have seen far more "real" fisherman running Gulf Coast than most other boats.

Maybe one day I can be a "real" fisherman like you, T-tung. A Speed Queen, Shallow Humper that paid 65k for an unlined, splatter painted boat that will hold it's value about as well as $20 steak dinner will. But until then, I will just run a regular ole "mullet squisher."


----------



## t-tung

:headknock you're an idiot. You tried to say Majeks are poorly built because you read about an abused Illusion getting rebuilt. It's obvious ******** so I called you out about it. I never said they were GREAT fishermen, I said they didn't know how to run their ****in boat, or just plain didn't care. "Mullet squisher" is just a funny name for those type of boats.... kinda like tower scum. Don't take it personally, bucko. In fact, you don't even own one so go kick rocks for all I care.

And don't pretend you know how much I paid for my unlined, speed queen (so hurtful sad4sm ). I'm on my second motor and could sell it next week for more than I paid for it three years ago.



Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I run the sheet out of theirs, because they can run the sheet out of my boat if they feel the need to. Oh, and please... let us all be like the great and wonderful redfish and trout tournament fishers of today. Do you have to change your panties when you see a wrapped Majek at the gas pumps and you stop to 'visit' with guys running it? Pfft. Tournament hoe. haha
> 
> You know who the greatest fisherman is? You most likely have never heard his name, he doesn't post sheet, fish any tournaments, and is probably running an ancient Gulf Coast that is on its 3rd motor(yes, I realize that the boat doesn't catch fish, but I am making a point here.)
> 
> Spot on.
> 
> I think you are the misinformed one. There are more jagaloons and jackwagons buying Majeks, Haynies, Trans, Shoalwater, and so on and so forth, than any other boat out there. Just because you are fishing shallow, doesnt make you a good fisherman. If you have to fish shallow, then you fish shallow... but wading and running shallow 24/7 shows a close minded, and ultimately, a sorry fisherman that cannot adapt. Maybe it's a difference of opinion, due to different locations on the coast... but in my mind, I have seen far more "real" fisherman running Gulf Coast than most other boats.
> 
> Maybe one day I can be a "real" fisherman like you, T-tung. A Speed Queen, Shallow Humper that paid 65k for an unlined, splatter painted boat that will hold it's value about as well as $20 steak dinner will. But until then, I will just run a regular ole "mullet squisher."


----------



## acoastalbender

If the OP is around the CC area any time soon I'd be more than happy to ride him around in my 18ft GC classic. Just got back from a trip down to Baffin (I normally fish the ULM) and the GC did not in fact catch any fish. However, it enabled me and my buddy to drift across the "badlands" with nary a bump or scratch, and niether of us got wet at all crossing the bay or riding the ICW for 30 miles each way. You see, just last year I went through the "which boat" dance and determined that the fit and finish and build quality of the GC was what I wanted and needed for this area to fish out of. I have been on many 18-20ft boats in this area (lots of neighbors with boats) and though we don't seriously complain about each other's boats I can say with conviction that there are fewer wet shirts when taking my boat. The reason is pretty obvious if you just look at the bow of a GC...of course the "V" keel helps but look at the size of the gunnel flair....that not only makes it fish a lot bigger than similar sized boats but it's deflecting the bow wave...the stuff that makes your shirt wet and causes you to shiver and moan about your wet smokes, not to mention the times you'll trip over the raised hatches that a GC doesn't have because your sunglasses are soaked....:biggrin:

.


----------



## D HOGG

t-tung said:


> :headknock you're an idiot. You tried to say Majeks are poorly built because you read about an abused Illusion getting rebuilt. It's obvious ******** so I called you out about it. I never said they were GREAT fishermen, I said they didn't know how to run their ****in boat, or just plain didn't care. "Mullet squisher" is just a funny name for those type of boats.... kinda like tower scum. Don't take it personally, bucko. In fact, you don't even own one so go kick rocks for all I care.
> 
> And don't pretend you know how much I paid for my unlined, speed queen (so hurtful sad4sm ). I'm on my second motor and could sell it next week for more than I paid for it three years ago.


t-tung you are absolutely correct about all things in the above post ... But the one thing you hit square on the head is, phaser nutz is a FN idiot !!

More than likely that loud typing moron couldn't put you on fish at long john silvers !!!


----------



## BluewaterAg26

I own a 20 GC Lowside and its one of the driest bay boats I have ever fished in. The Explorer is a good choice as well, but not the fit/finish of a GC. The Majek line is a great option. Go take a ride in each boat and then make your decision. Good luck.


----------



## BluewaterAg26

My one and only complaint about the GC is speed but thats an issue your going to run into with tunnel boats... Expect 40-45 top end.


----------



## Flatfisher

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I run the sheet out of theirs, because they can run the sheet out of my boat if they feel the need to.
> 
> What in the Hell kinda relationship you got going on here? I mean, I trust my buddies, but to run the sheet outa my boat? My Baby? I think not! The only time they are behind the wheel of my boat is to come pick me up from the other end of the bar!


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

t-tung said:


> :headknock you're an idiot. You tried to say Majeks are poorly built because you read about an abused Illusion getting rebuilt. It's obvious ******** so I called you out about it. I never said they were GREAT fishermen, I said they didn't know how to run their ****in boat, or just plain didn't care. "Mullet squisher" is just a funny name for those type of boats.... kinda like tower scum. Don't take it personally, bucko. In fact, you don't even own one so go kick rocks for all I care.
> 
> And don't pretend you know how much I paid for my unlined, speed queen (so hurtful sad4sm ). I'm on my second motor and could sell it next week for more than I paid for it three years ago.


Hahahahahaha... sell your three year old boat for more than you paid for it. Why haven't you done it then? Get you a new boat, and then sell that one again three years! Majeks pay for themselves! WOW! You actually make money from owning a Majek?!


----------



## t-tung

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> Hahahahahaha... sell your three year old boat for more than you paid for it. Why haven't you done it then? Get you a new boat, and then sell that one again three years! Majeks pay for themselves! WOW! You actually make money from owning a Majek?!


No it's 5 years old now


----------



## t-tung

Not sure how if I paid X for a boat, spent Y over 3 years and then sold it for X that I MADE money. You're 25 and know it all so tell me.


----------



## djohn71

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I run the sheet out of theirs, because they can run the sheet out of my boat if they feel the need to. Oh, and please... let us all be like the great and wonderful redfish and trout tournament fishers of today. Do you have to change your panties when you see a wrapped Majek at the gas pumps and you stop to 'visit' with guys running it? Pfft. Tournament hoe. haha
> 
> You know who the greatest fisherman is? You most likely have never heard his name, he doesn't post sheet, fish any tournaments, and is probably running an ancient Gulf Coast that is on its 3rd motor(yes, I realize that the boat doesn't catch fish, but I am making a point here.)
> 
> Spot on.
> 
> I think you are the misinformed one. There are more jagaloons and jackwagons buying Majeks, Haynies, Trans, Shoalwater, and so on and so forth, than any other boat out there. Just because you are fishing shallow, doesnt make you a good fisherman. If you have to fish shallow, then you fish shallow... but wading and running shallow 24/7 shows a close minded, and ultimately, a sorry fisherman that cannot adapt. Maybe it's a difference of opinion, due to different locations on the coast... but in my mind, I have seen far more "real" fisherman running Gulf Coast than most other boats.
> 
> Maybe one day I can be a "real" fisherman like you, T-tung. A Speed Queen, Shallow Humper that paid 65k for an unlined, splatter painted boat that will hold it's value about as well as $20 steak dinner will. But until then, I will just run a regular ole "mullet squisher."


Ok Skippy,

Your quarter century of life experience has me beat. Check NADA and see which boats hold their value. Better yet, see the guys dropping 15-20k to repower a 15yo Majek. And yes, resale is a valid point.

For reference, (I know, you already know this, being such an experienced boater and fisherman) the tournament comparisonwas to illustrate the durability and performance of boats in extreme conditions. The OP asked about performance and I was answering for a frame of reference. Why you choose to show your tail is beyond me, but no one cares about what old fisherman you hero worship or your buddies, best friends , cousins boat you rode in.

Since I have owned my share of boats, from 18' Predators to 30' Scarabs, from rolled gunnel to full liner Scout Winyah bays, I try to give a valid, informed opinion. You came on and acted like a douche for some unknown reason, maybe you're jealous of the guys at the gas station with a wrap on their boat. If you think a well built, inexpensive copy of a Boston Whaler is the best boat out their, great. State it and leave it at that.


----------



## Winters97gt

djohn71 said:


> Ok Skippy,
> 
> Your quarter century of life experience has me beat. Check NADA and see which boats hold their value. Better yet, see the guys dropping 15-20k to repower a 15yo Majek. And yes, resale is a valid point.
> 
> For reference, (I know, you already know this, being such an experienced boater and fisherman) the tournament comparisonwas to illustrate the durability and performance of boats in extreme conditions. The OP asked about performance and I was answering for a frame of reference. Why you choose to show your tail is beyond me, but no one cares about what old fisherman you hero worship or your buddies, best friends , cousins boat you rode in.
> 
> Since I have owned my share of boats, from 18' Predators to 30' Scarabs, from rolled gunnel to full liner Scout Winyah bays, I try to give a valid, informed opinion. You came on and acted like a douche for some unknown reason, maybe you're jealous of the guys at the gas station with a wrap on their boat. If you think a well built, inexpensive copy of a Boston Whaler is the best boat out their, great. State it and leave it at that.


Post of the day, right there.


----------



## acoastalbender

djohn71 said:


> Ok Skippy,
> 
> Your quarter century of life experience has me beat. Check NADA and see which boats hold their value. Better yet, see the guys dropping 15-20k to repower a 15yo Majek. And yes, resale is a valid point.
> 
> For reference, (I know, you already know this, being such an experienced boater and fisherman) the tournament comparisonwas to illustrate the durability and performance of boats in extreme conditions. The OP asked about performance and I was answering for a frame of reference. Why you choose to show your tail is beyond me, but no one cares about what old fisherman you hero worship or your buddies, best friends , cousins boat you rode in.
> 
> Since I have owned my share of boats, from 18' Predators to 30' Scarabs, from rolled gunnel to full liner Scout Winyah bays, I try to give a valid, informed opinion. You came on and acted like a douche for some unknown reason, maybe you're jealous of the guys at the gas station with a wrap on their boat. If you think a well built, inexpensive copy of a Boston Whaler is the best boat out their, great. State it and leave it at that.


....learn something new every day, had no idea a BW was a tunnel hull...

.


----------



## leadhead10

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> You know who the greatest fisherman is? You most likely have never heard his name, he doesn't post sheet, fish any tournaments, and is probably running an ancient Gulf Coast that is on its 3rd motor(yes, I realize that the boat doesn't catch fish, but I am making a point here.)
> 
> "


This guy got a GREENIE Cookie b/c he knows who the greatest fisherman is!! :brew2:


----------



## DrawDown

Glad to know my gulf coast is an inexpensive copy of a whaler. Copy, maybe, inexpensive? Hardly. Some of y'all guys are so full of **** you stink. I wasn't gonna chime in but half you mofo's on here just crack me the **** up about how much you think you know about everything. Y'all didn't just drink the koolaid, y'all bought stock in that ****. Until next time boys, I'll be rockin my cheap *** gulf coast variside...chive on


----------



## 7Mares

Gentlemen,
Thank you for the informative, lively and (at times) entertaining input!
I decided on a used 20V Majek as the best boat for getting around the Corpus bays 
Baffin, Pt Mans and all down to South Bay in the Valley. All three are great boats but 
the majek was the best boat avail at the time that fit my budget...
Thanks Again!!!


----------



## MajekMike

Can't go wrong with a Majek. (But then again I might be a little biased)


----------



## Winters97gt

^your boat is sweet in person^ 

Did it sell?


----------



## txsmith1

D HOGG said:


> t-tung you are absolutely correct about all things in the above post ... But the one thing you hit square on the head is, phaser nutz is a FN idiot !!
> 
> More than likely that loud typing moron *couldn't put you on fish at long john silvers !!!*


Haha haven't heard that one

And to the OP, congrats on your new sled.


----------



## MajekMike

Winters97gt said:


> ^your boat is sweet in person^
> 
> Did it sell?


Not sure if you were asking me, but yes I recently sold my RFL


----------



## Winters97gt

MajekMike said:


> Not sure if you were asking me, but yes I recently sold my RFL


I was. I'm the guy that stopped by your house while you were working on the way to South Padre to fish in my boat. Your Pictures didn't do it justice, it was in outstanding condition, rigged exactly like I'd like one. Didn't think it would last long.

OP, I'll probably be hauling my boat back north and sticking my Dad's 21ft Explorer in SPI after the kids from Spring Break clear out. The boat only hits low/mid 40's, but you're welcome for a ride.


----------



## MajekMike

Winters97gt said:


> I was. I'm the guy that stopped by your house while you were working on the way to South Padre to fish in my boat. Your Pictures didn't do it justice, it was in outstanding condition, rigged exactly like I'd like one. Didn't think it would last long.
> 
> Actually sold it to a fellow 2cooler that called me about 2 hours after I listed it.. Sold it to a great guy and I'm sure its in good hands...


----------



## wellconnected

I have owned 2 of the 3 boats you have listed (Majek 20V and 19' Explorer) and both were good boats. Have a buddy who had the GC 20 LS and it was good also. All three boats were good quality boats and had their ups and downs. 20V and explorer ran in about the same depth, ran about the same speed, but the explorer was much smoother. The 20V had a lot more fishing room overall due to not having a key slot and having a wider bow. 

So here is one last thing to consider. I owned the 20V for around 4 years and sold it for about a thousand more than what I paid. The person who bought it from me kept it for a few years and sold it for 4 thousand more than what I sold it to him for. Not something you typically see with boats. 

I sold both boats simply because I outgrew them.


----------



## FOWLHOOK

I have a 20 gc low side i bought new in 1996 it's not fast but it was built to last. My dad had a 19 explorer before he bought his extreme and i would not trade my gc for either one. The extreme is fast until the wind blows. 9 time out of 10 the wind is blowing on my days off. If it's not you will see me headed out the jettys to get my snapper after i finish up on my trout. Might be selling it to move up to a 25' i'm about to have 3 kids and need more room.


----------



## duck commander

I have never dealt with dargel or majek but I know the people at gulf coast are awesome to their customers and prompt. If you are in the Houston area they are in Pasadena (5 min from me . You can take it direct to them if you need warranty work or if you have a question. Mrs. Gilley is one of the nicest people I have dealt with on boats. Redwing has also been a ton of help to me.


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Majek*



dross_alvarez12 said:


> I ran a majek 20V for years. Crossing baffin many times. It's small V does decent with chop but can be rough riding at times. However it is a very dry boat, quicker than the other boats in comparison and can run just as shallow if not shallower than gulf coast and explorer. Majek makes a great boat no doubt .
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I know that your likely considering the extreme v bow type boats but I gotta tell you that I love my Majek 20V...what i like is the extra room in the bow area when compared to the extreme V nose/bow type boats (Gulf Coast is roomy at the bow as well because of its round nose). Great storage compared to the others and very skinny. I fished all of these at one time or another and specifically looked for an older 20V hull to rebuild after buying and selling a number of boats over the years. I maybe spent more that I should have on the rebuild but have exactly what I personally wanted. Just my humble opinion but I think the 20V is the most under rated hull around as it isnt as sexy as the others. Service from jaek was awesome BTW as I rebuilt this older boat.

When a company stands buy and talks to someone regarding weights, layouts, and details on a boat they built in 1992, that tells me something.


----------



## o_brother

I have been looking for about six months now for a 20ish V tunnel. Going out of CC this evening for a test run on the 23' Majek Texas Slam. And yes I am biased... I have had an Illusion for seven years. Absolutely nothing wrong with my Illusion. Just time for a new boat. Been offered top dollar trade-in... I could get more if I sell it my self but I don't have the time to mess with it being a traveling oilfield salesman.


----------



## gunsmoke11

[QUOI remember E=Bone Saw Phaser Beam!;8049825]You mad? No reason to get mad... There are very few boats that I haven't fished on, and I still stand by my statement.

Just because you are older doesn't mean you've fished more, but I'm not into pizzing matches... You can take the crown as King of the Bays.[/QUOTE]

Lol i remember when I had my triton best boat ever made! Then my 25 ultra cat best boat ever made! Then my ranger best boat ever made then my shoalcat Best boat ever made! I have a shoal cat right now so ill stand by that its the best boat to ever come from a mold!!! It runs the shallower then any boat made! Faster then anyboat made! And dryer then any boat made! Get with me in a year and ill tell you the next best boat to ever hit the waters!


----------



## bayourat

Explorer19kc said:


> I enjoy my Explorer 19TV very dry and can handle the chop from east bay to the Laguna Madre. *Gets up in 10" of water with no problem with the f115*.


I think your ruler is broken.


----------



## Rancher86

x2... definitely broken ruler. 10" is a bit of a stretch. Maybe, maybe in soft, soft mud. Not sand, or even hard mud. Been on one, ran one for a year, and (ruler tested) I usually needed about 15" in sand, and that's on a good day, and 12" in mud. And I was pretty hard on that lower unit. You want to jump up in that boat on sand without touching bottom, you probably need 18".


----------



## acoastalbender

bayourat said:


> I think your ruler is broken.


:rotfl:

.


----------



## Ratred20

I'm a fan of all 3 boats. I own a GC 20 low side. Saying these boats are wet is wrong. Only get wet crossing chop with a fair quartering wind and your going to get wet in those conditions no matter what manufacturer. Not the smoothest running boat on the water either but it's not bad. Shallow? That's a debate that could go for ever but I know how shallow mines been before and it's shallow enough.

No question about the quality either. Mine's a 97 model and still in great shape. All 3 of these manufacturers have been around for a while and still selling new boats makes a pretty good statement about the quality of all. And yes, Explorer is probably a better built now than Dargel builds them. 

Tight Lines to All!


----------



## bentman

I have a 23 vari side PM me we will go fishing. All 3 boats are good boats. Do your homework. The 23veri side is a very dry riding boat, but might not be the best boat for you.


----------



## beach

I have run them all cats, go fast, cathedral hulls, and I realize it is hard to get the best all around hull for accomplishing everything. The Texas Slam from Majek is about is close as you can get IMHO. They are built light and efficient. The front dead rise gives it a great ride. My boat with a 150 goes 45-46 mph. The console and finish on the Majek is great.


----------



## OVERSIZE

I can vouch for my explorer 210 TV. Great all around boat. Set up with the vmax TRP it was a deadly combo. Got shallow enough only giving up a few inches to a flat bottom. Got up even if touching bottom. Easier that flat bottom due to TRP. Very dry and stable. Lots of storage. Great on chop and great in shallows. Not the fastest but fast enough. Now that I think about it I regret selling it. Not the prettiest but the grass isn't always greener on the other side. I should have kept it.


----------



## Backwater1

There is nothing great about the ride of a TV, even in moderate chop. It will beat you up. I've found mine to be a stable platform that performs decent in shallower waters (not RFL, Cat or Illusion shallow mind you, but definitely shallower than your Kenners, Tritons and other V-bottom boats). I have also found its handling to be a little sketchy around corners and very sketchy in quartering waves, so make sure you navigate accordingly. Owned mine for 4 years and had a great time on it, but I was willing to give up a few inches on shallow water capabilities to get a better ride in rougher waters. Shoalwater Cat rides 10x better and can run shallower and faster. But they are also more expensive and finding a low priced used one is very tough.


----------

